# What are your 2012 show plans?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This thread makes me smile as it brings thoughts of spring (right now, we're having a snowstorm) & riding & showing! I show my horse locally & attend a few out of town shows as well. I do english & western, I have never competed in jumping, yet. My horse did go to a trainer to learn to jump & the trainer took him in a few jumping classes. So this year, my goal is try a low jumper class, my coach perked up when I mentioned that. Hopefully we can try that, looking forward to it.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Eventing! I have 2 horses to event this year, both at different levels...

Should be a great year!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am also starting back showing after several years out. I have shown hunter before, but this year I am thinking about trying out jumper. My goal is to not get last.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Perfect trail classesShow English
I am just sticking to local shows here and going for high points, trying to save money for a second horse.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

This will be my fourth year doing strictly dressage, my nineth year competing. I'm planning on doing enough local competitions to qualify for Pony Club States, Equestrian Australia States and maybe even EA Young Riders. If I make it to Nationals, even better. I'm hoping to be competing Novice by the time I get to the Pony Club States and hopefully either Novice or Elementary by the time EA States comes around.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I plan on doing both local, open, and some bigger shows with my barrel mare.

I pray for clean patterns and no injuries.
Everything else will just be a plus


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

This will be my first year showing after a 20 year break! Soooooooo nervous...well be doing some Eq classes as well as Intro Dressage tests. Our first show is next month, neither of us is ready but were going for it!

Klassic_Superstar- perhaps we'll bump into you in Auburn during the season!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

This year I will be showing Dusty and Rosie at the Oklahoma Foundation Quarter Horse Registry. But, I am going for the versatility saddle on both of them You have to have a speed event, show event, halter class, and a cow/ranch event.
Dusty will be in:
Speed: Sr. Youth Keyhole
Show: Sr. Youth Western Pleasure
Halter: Youth Geldings All Ages
Ranch: Sr. Youth Handy Ranch

Halter will be a bit hard for Dusty, seeming that there are A LOT of horses in that class, and he is only around 13-14 hands. I will probably enter him in the 2-3 Year Old Geldings Class so the judge sees him more and gets that he is younger than all the others in the Youth halter (he is 3).

Rosie will be in more than likely a lot of classes. But her versatility classes are:
Speed: Sr. Youth Poles
Show: Youth Reining
Halter: Youth Mares All Ages
Ranch: Going to try Working Cow Horse

Same issue with Rosie in halter, except she is 21. Oldest horse at the show. So, I will probably enter her in 11 and Older Mares, for the same reason as Dusty. Only time Rosie has ever placed well in halter is with the judges that look at her teeth.



Then, with Sassy, I am going to try to get her good on the barrel pattern and take her to some rodeos. The Cowboy Churches of Oklahoma are having a rodeo series, and one church asked me to ride for their team
If Sassy decides the pattern is not her thing, I'll have no problem taking her off it and maybe trying some sorting. She's only 5, might as well get her seeing lots of things!


----------



## MomoMozyyy (Jan 3, 2012)

This year I will participate in my 4-H shows all the way up to state and possibly be going to Southern Regionals. I'll also do most of my local shows and maybe even some bigger ones if I have the time. Last year was my first year ever actually showing, it was mostly just speed events/trail riding before.

But this year I plan to slow it down a bit and go away from the speed and focus on my gaited events. I'm going to be showing English for the first time this year too, and that needs more of my focus as well. We're just hoping for a good, and safe season!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Going to start doing some hunter derbies! Crossing my fingers the hunter I'm showing doesn't sell... 

Going to cross over to the dark side and show some more jumpers as well.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm doing all my gaming events and hopefully getting into a bit of team penning, if I can find a team and shows 
It'll be my first year being competitive..and it started in September, haha.
It'll be my third year actually showing, but the first year I was training the horse, and last year was getting use to the mare I'm leasing. We've finally become partners and work well together, so I'm hoping for some great shows, hopefully no falls (but if there are, I hope they're interesting ones lol), and some paybacks!!
The only possible issue is her selling, which even though I don't think she will and I'm not prepared for it in the least. Her owner seems very adamant about it and I believe she plans on advertising her during the shows I go to. D:
But, barrel racing and poles are the ones I'm most concentrated on. She's the perfect pole horse, and she's amazing on barrels. I've calmed her down so we can walk into and out of the arena without kicking/bucking/squealing/prancing, so I think that with that, she's become more focused on what I ask and we're progressing along well. I'm hopefully taking her to a show tomorrow that I'm really excited about, and I have a feeling we may place in poles, even if our barrels don't get down under the 18s runs we had in September.

I may end up switching horses if she gets sold though. If that happens, this year will be yet another work in progress..which I guess I can deal with for the experience, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HillTopQH (Jan 22, 2012)

I' am excited for show season! First because of warm weather, second because of the showing part. Hopefully the spring brings drier weather. It has been a super wet winter in SE OH. 

My goals are to try and show my newest mare in some western shows, just to get her out. Maybe not even put her in a class but just take her to some shows to get her experience up. I give lessons too, so I wish all my clients the best of luck! 

Might even get back into barrel racing on my old boy. Just have to see. Its been 4 years since ive shown. Im starting to miss it, but not entirely its so expensive and the competition everyone has against each other made me grow out of it. 

To everyone else who has set goals, Good Luck and have a safe season!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've showed a fair amount in the pat few years. My plans for 2012 will be some mini trials and hunter paces for eventing, mixed in with a few hunter shows. I was considering a schooling show on February 5th, but I don't think we're going to be ready for it.


----------



## eqkidd (Jul 16, 2011)

What will you be showing under? PB Hunter Pleasure, Eq, Showmanship, and maybe some halter...
Is this your 1st year showing or have you been showing for awhile? I have been showing for 8-10 years
What are your showing goals? Win a National Championship, Regional Championship in Pleasure
Where will you be showing? All over the US
How far do you plan on traveling to shows? I think we're going to Canada for one show!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

What will you be showing under?
_*Probably more AMHA (mini horse assoc.) shows and some local mini club shows, and just regular open shows.*_

Is this your 1st year showing or have you been showing for awhile?
*I've shown pleasure horses for 8 years, but last year was my first year showing minis! Lots to learn, but it's fun. Great people, so my second year showing minis.*

What are your showing goals?
*Just to have fun and place in the top five.

* Where will you be showing? 
*Indiana mostly, maybe Kentucky for the Jubilee Cup, and maybe Ohio for Eastern Championships.*

How far do you plan on traveling to shows?
*I travel many many miles LOL.*


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am very excited for the 2012 season! We had to miss out of the 2011 season and are totally hyped and getting prepared for this one.

We have been schooling at home at 3'0" - 3'3" and have been doing a winter Jumper Schooling Show Series *doing quite well*. We are starting out in the Eventing World here in Michigan at Novice, and hopefully can merge into a couple of Training Level comps pending on how my Old Man is doing.

We are doing USEA HT's, mostly 3 day with a few ODE's in the mix - the 2 big one's are going to be 3* rated courses, where "Big Named" riders come and compete - so the competition is going to be quite tight. 

Might head South for a few TDE's with a good friend, pending finances and time from work. 

Working on our Dressage, we need to step it up if we want to be in the top 5.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yay fun thread! Sandie and I will be moving up to the Beginner Novice level, just 1 below MIE ;-) This will be our fourth show season but the first "real" recognized Eventing level!! (first three years were spent at "Intro" -18 in max, then "Very Green" and "Starter" -- 2ft max) So we're very excited!!

Sandie is becoming a very willing and capable jumper for me, and starting to really use herself well over the fences. Like MIE, we really just need to focus on our dressage if we want to continue to do well, and I know this level is much more competitive than my previous ones, so while I don't expect the top 3 I had been getting, I'd like to stay in the top 5 if possible, and above all I just want to do better than my previous dressage tests no matter what the placing! 

For Sandie and I, the canter is certainly the biggest struggle so we've really been concentrating on that over the winter!


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Not my goals but my very ambitious and optimistc daughter's goals - 4-H shows, county fair, dressage schooling shows in spring and a couple of recognized shows late spring, early summer. She is hoping to get through training level this year (she's at T1 now). This will be her 3rd year showing and she is getting more serious about it. As her parent I want to keep it as low key as possible for as long as possible (ie: we want to slow down the $cha-ching$ aspect!) We'll be showing in Washington State and not too far from home!!

Hey Klassic and With Grace, maybe we'll see you at a show!


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am planning on showing in a 6 show series in a riding club I am a member of. I hope to go Year-end high point for western and english. 

That is my goal. If I achieve high point for both diciplines that will be awesome not that is ok to. I just want to go and have fun. 

First show is March 25th
Second show is April 29th
Third show is May 27th
Fourth show is September 16th
Fifth Show is October 14th
Sixth show is November 11th
Awards banquet is in December


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Good thread idea, it makes me happy to think of the upcoming warmer weather and shows. 

I'll be doing dressage shows, of course. It's my third year of showing seriously, since I don't consider 2 schooling shows per year in HI very serious at all.

My goals this year are:
Get some young/green horses out to their first shows
Do another CT with my pony
Qualify "my" show horse(s) for the regional championships
Place in the ribbons at regionals, although winning the class would be ideal
Get 2nd and 3rd Level scores for my bronze medal
Create and ride a freestyle for the first time

I believe I'm in Region 2 for the USDF, which means our regionals will be held at the Kentucky Horse Park! I'm excited to show there. We usually travel in a 100-200 mile radius from the farm.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Update with Horse Show results!!*

I am planning on showing in a 6 show series in a riding club I am a member of. I hope to go Year-end high point for western and english. 

That is my goal. If I achieve high point for both diciplines that will be awesome not that is ok to. I just want to go and have fun. 

First show is March 25th
Results:
2 yrs. & Older Geldings - 2nd
All Breed color class - 3rd
Grooming and Conditioning (English) - 3rc
Senior showmanship (English) - 1st
Senior English Pleasure - 1st
Senior English Equitation - 1st
Senior Horse Hunter under Saddle - 1st

*Reserve Champion English*

Grooming & Conditioning (Western) - 2nd
Senior Showmandship Western - 1st
Senior Western Pleasure - 2nd
Senior Horse Western Pleasure -3rd
Senior Western Horsemandship - 4th
Senior Western Trail - 2nd
W/T/C Western Schooling - 6th

*Grand Champion Western*

Second show is April 29th
Third show is May 27th
Fourth show is September 16th
Fifth Show is October 14th
Sixth show is November 11th
Awards banquet is in December


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

I've been showing for a long while, at least 6 years I think, maybe more. I'll be doing predominantly jumper/agricultural shows with Bugsy and eventually GT when he recovers from his injury... >.< 
There are at least 7 agricultural shows in Queensland up to July with some jumper classes which I think I'll attend.
I'm focusing on interschool more this year with my two horses as I'm in my last year of high school. Those competitions include two separate speed rounds accompanied with an equitation round in each class. I'll do one or two of those to qualify for state interschool and hopefully then qualify both horses for the National championships which is in my town (thankfully!!) xD
There won't be much travelling done compared to the last few years, maybe a max of 3 hours each way this year for a show? The most I've travelled for a competition is probably 18 hours each way (according to google maps) but it took around 3 - 4 days to actually get there.


----------



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

This year will be my first year of showing and my horse's second time in the show ring (her first time in 2008). I plan on competing in the junior hunter, road hack, maybe some equitation classes. The first Arab show isn't until June so I don't know the class list yet, but that's ideally what I plan to show in. 

I would really like to win first place in at least one class. It would be amazing to win the youth High Point Award but I highly doubt it will happen considering this is only my first year showing, but I can dream, right? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

